
Ask HN: Where is the industry to get large amounts of video data annotated? - rdabane
I&#x27;m looking for outsourcing firms to get hours of video data annotated .. on the topic, are there any good open source tools for video annotations ?
======
mtmail
Have a look at [https://www.scaleapi.com/](https://www.scaleapi.com/) and
[https://www.crowdflower.com/use-cases/](https://www.crowdflower.com/use-
cases/)

~~~
rdabane
Thanks. Would you happen to know where these firms source the human labor
from?

~~~
mtmail
Amazon Mechanical Turk
([https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome](https://www.mturk.com/mturk/welcome))
is pretty transparent on their homepage how you can earn money. Amazon also
lets you decide how much money per task you're willing to spend.

[https://gengo.com/](https://gengo.com/) for example has a subpage linked in
the footer to attract translators
[https://gengo.com/translators/](https://gengo.com/translators/)

The others, especially with a premium appearance, keep that more separate. I
assume they created separate brands or use subcontractors and run "easy money,
work from home" classifieds ads in english speaking countries to get people
in.

